# Indoor bunny cage help!



## Cseldes (Jul 25, 2015)

I currently have one of those diy storage cube cages for my bun. It's huge and he hardly uses it, he almost never goes up to the second level. I'm moving out of state soon and I feel like this cage is too big to deal with and also unnecessary. 

I'm really not much of a do-it-yourselfer and I'd like to keep costs down. Any idea where i can get a new cage for my bun thats not too expensive and not too small for him? He's caged most of the day when I'm at work or out of the house so I want him to have plenty of play space. I was thinking of just using a bunny play pen but I'm not sure of the sturdiness or longevity of that idea.

Help!!

(Theodore is a med sized holland lop, about 5 lbs)


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe a puppy play pen? But for the 2nd one that person OBVIOUSLY doesnt know anything about bunnies so make it BIGGER add hay toys etc.  

View attachment 1437850830098.jpg


View attachment 1437850859947.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 25, 2015)

I use these while my buns are running on the grass... They are a great size for my lops and they are usually very happy to be in them (I know this because of there binkies)
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437865384.465082.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437865401.315710.jpg


----------



## Cseldes (Jul 25, 2015)

Those are great but I'm worried about the floor. We'll be staying at my parent's house for a couple months and of course the room has white carpet! Maybe a chair mat?


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 26, 2015)

A tarp can be put down or if you have Some tile you can put them down. Even carpet squares you can put over the existing carpet?


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Jul 27, 2015)

Or you could just use newspapers on the ground. Another thing- large dog crates! Those work great, and they have a floor!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438000970.600522.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 27, 2015)

Dog crates are good  I have one in my room just incase I ever need to keep a close eye on my buns over night. 

You could have a dog crate and attach an exercise pen


----------



## minimoomin (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd go for a large play pen, and get an off cut of lino big enough to fit the bottom of the pen. Then you don't have to worry about the carpet


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 28, 2015)

For me fog crates for a large bunny is bad/cruel because the bunny has barley any space and it could end up hurting them as they have no space for litter box, food bowls, water etc... 


Also they can be expensive I also have a medium dog crate that I use to use for my dog buddy (when his legs got really bad) this helped to limit exercise and stuff but it's a medium sized one and my


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 28, 2015)

(Sorry didn't mean to press reply) 

Continued: 
My medium sized mini lop had limited room in there so I would suggest it and if you go for a large they can be very expensive! It cost me $234 for the medium sized (it is a good quality one)


----------



## kreestole (Aug 2, 2015)

We recently built our cubes into pens, cheaper and easy enough to move around. I put a linoleum remnant underneath in case of accidents. The nice thing about using my cube panels is that in the spot where there are ledges, I can put a panel on top to deter jumping out. View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1438553410.877173.jpg


----------



## minimoomin (Aug 3, 2015)

kreestole said:


> We recently built our cubes into pens, cheaper and easy enough to move around. I put a linoleum remnant underneath in case of accidents. The nice thing about using my cube panels is that in the spot where there are ledges, I can put a panel on top to deter jumping out. View attachment 15928




I love your hutch! I want to build something like that but I just don't have enough space for it &#128557;&#128557; They also don't sell NIC cubes where I live.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 3, 2015)

If you don't have enough room for a cage like that ^ you should keep the bunny outside as I think you go to work and during the day he is going to be cooped up all day (unless you trust him/her a lot) other then that you will need to trust him/her a lot or find some room where you can house him


----------



## minimoomin (Aug 3, 2015)

MC Bunnies said:


> If you don't have enough room for a cage like that ^ you should keep the bunny outside as I think you go to work and during the day he is going to be cooped up all day (unless you trust him/her a lot) other then that you will need to trust him/her a lot or find some room where you can house him




My bun lives in a dresser converted into a hutch, and on sunny days is outside in a cage. She's also outside in my room for 10-15 hours a day. 

Just the hutch feels too small sometimes, so looking for bigger options.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah I agree I only use larger hutches as I think they are too small too


----------



## rrrhinelander (Aug 4, 2015)

I use a dog kennel,I think they're fine, up to 10# any larger than that I would try something else, as long as they get lots of outside time


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Aug 4, 2015)

minimoomin said:


> My bun lives in a dresser converted into a hutch, and on sunny days is outside in a cage. She's also outside in my room for 10-15 hours a day.
> 
> Just the hutch feels too small sometimes, so looking for bigger options.



Why not order on Amazon  or wherever you live C&C pen/cages are always a good investment


----------



## kreestole (Aug 4, 2015)

minimoomin said:


> I love your hutch! I want to build something like that but I just don't have enough space for it [emoji24][emoji24] They also don't sell NIC cubes where I live.




Thank you! We are in the middle of slowly bonding these two little stinkers. Eventually, I want to combine the two pens and possibly add a few more so they share the whole room. I am not sure I trust them with the baseboards so I plan to keep a pen for a while. This room was our dining room but it's pretty small for a family of 5. It's more like a converted covered porch/breakfast nook. The only thing I don't like about it is that I prefer the buns to be out in the living room with the family, but then they don't get as much space.


----------



## kreestole (Aug 4, 2015)

minimoomin said:


> I love your hutch! I want to build something like that but I just don't have enough space for it [emoji24][emoji24] They also don't sell NIC cubes where I live.




Thank you! We are in the middle of slowly bonding these two little stinkers. Eventually, I want to combine the two pens and possibly add a few more so they share the whole room. I am not sure I trust them with the baseboards so I plan to keep a pen for a while. This room was our dining room but it's pretty small for a family of 5. It's more like a converted covered porch/breakfast nook. The only thing I don't like about it is that I prefer the buns to be out in the living room with the family, but then they don't get as much space. 

Anyway, I second the suggestion above about seeing if you can order the NIC cubes on Amazon or somewhere. They are so versatile and cleanup is pretty simple with them set up as pens on the floor.


----------



## kreestole (Aug 4, 2015)

minimoomin said:


> I love your hutch! I want to build something like that but I just don't have enough space for it [emoji24][emoji24] They also don't sell NIC cubes where I live.




Thank you! I highly recommend the NIC cubes if you can find them online. Inexpensive, versatile, not too horrible to look at, and cleanup is easy like this.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 4, 2015)

If cubes are difficult to get, exercise pens are still quite versatile. You can even combine the use of both. 

For flooring, rolled lino can work (as someone else mentioned) but, so can heavy duty plastic tarps with a sheet or fabric on top.

Here are some of the many uses for an exercise pen. They are handy to have for any bunny owner, even if they have another permanent cage.


----------



## kreestole (Aug 4, 2015)

I had some trouble posting replies earlier on my phone and I see that even though I got a message each time saying I couldn't post, it did it anyway. I apologize for the multiples, when the 1st one "failed" to post, I started over and that 2nd draft also said it couldn't post. So I went out and back in and started over for the 3rd draft which also "failed" then I gave up. I see all three did in fact post. [emoji19]


----------



## minimoomin (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah for 6 cubes it's $35 and it's just too expensive for me &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## minimoomin (Aug 6, 2015)

kreestole said:


> I had some trouble posting replies earlier on my phone and I see that even though I got a message each time saying I couldn't post, it did it anyway. I apologize for the multiples, when the 1st one "failed" to post, I started over and that 2nd draft also said it couldn't post. So I went out and back in and started over for the 3rd draft which also "failed" then I gave up. I see all three did in fact post. [emoji19]




That happens to me as well! If it tells me it doesn't post I just exit it and in a few minutes it'll post


----------

